# Nausea, mild cramping, fatigue, AF 4 days late but still BFN!



## Cerulean Blue

Hello Everyone,

I'm brand new to posting on any website, but I sure gave been stalking them lately! Really appreciate all who share their stories. As for me, I'm 4 days late, had 3 BFN's, but I'm very nauseous, fatigued, and cramping a little. Keep thinking AF is going to show but she doesn't. Like everyone else, I'm trying not to obsess...

Can anyone share similar stories? Anyone have similar symptoms with BFN and then get a BFP???

I wish us all the best!

xo


----------



## Cerulean Blue

P.S. Oh yeah, and I had an HSG (hysterosalpingogram) on CD 9, now at CD 42.


----------



## neverknew

I can certinly sympothize...I am 4 or 5 days late myself, but havent tested since the 4th (bfn)...All symptoms have disappeared, and I keep wondering if I'm memopausal...lol.

I've read stories where ladies have not gotten bfp's until 8, 10, and even 12 weeks pregnant, so don't give up. When you're over 30 it sometimes takes a longer time for hormones to build up and show. Got my fx-ed for you! Good Luck!:thumbup:


----------



## J00LS

Just wondering what you outcome was?


----------



## Smilinggirl

My last two cycles have been BFNs and I was naseaous, tired, with cramps, and at least 4 days late with AF. I suggest having a blood test at the doctor's. That showed a BFN for me!


----------



## Rose38

I am in same boat.

Day 37 (cycle is usually 30 or 32 days ish)......so late but BFN.

I thought I might be pregnant as I had tingly sensitive boobs and hungry etc... and I usually don't get that.

I am waiting for AF so I can't start the cycle again and try again. I am a bit lost now as now I do not know when I ovulated because if I thought I ovulated on day 20 or 21 I would have AF now as I heard AF comes 14 days after O. 

Feeling for you and I hope that you are either pregnant and it hasn't picked up for some reason or that you get AF soon like me and we can start again.
We are sort of in limbo now arent' we?

BAby dust to all :)


----------



## Smilinggirl

Any outcome???


----------



## vkj73

a close friend had negative test results from hpt and blood work.
she was definitely pg, as her daughter is almost 3yo!

good luck!


----------

